# JD 2130 - 1976 - Power Streeting Issue



## mickster1954 (Oct 28, 2010)

There is excessive play in the steering wheel, when a load is put on the loader the steering locks occasionaly. Sounds like gear is not meshing. Has anyone else run into this issue or know a solution.


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Check the bushings in the axel, if they are shot they could be the problem.


----------

